# Olympics...Anyone else excited?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've always LOVED the olympics.  The blending of different cultures, the diversity, excitement, team playing and sportsmanship. I still remember Peggy Flemming and the pretty costume she wore.  Everyone together enjoying their love for sports.  
Hey...just like these boards...substitute the love of sports for the love of reading!!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I love watching the winter Olympics.  *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We love watching the olympics too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> I've always LOVED the olympics. The blending of different cultures, the diversity, excitement, team playing and sportsmanship. I still remember Peggy Flemming and the pretty costume she wore. Everyone together enjoying their love for sports.
> Hey...just like these boards...substitute the love of sports for the love of reading!!


 I loved Dorothy Hammill... had to get her "do" too!

Watched the X games this past weekend to get me revved up! My whole family watches together, it is a big deal for us.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I love watching the Olympics. Winter or Summer. I love everything from the pageantry of the opening ceremonies to the individual events. I can't wait for them to start!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I will be watching the Olympics some.  I always enjoy the winter more than the summer.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Love? No.

Excited? Not really.

However, I will spend a fair amount of time watching, but I don't get into all the hype, "up close and personal" stories, and rampant nationalism. I just like watching some of the competitions (mainly the Alpine and Nordic skiing and the speed skating).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Winter and Summer...me too.

Meredith:  The Dorothy Doo Haircut was my worst nightmare being ever so popular when I had a head of naturally curly hair!!  Now the hair straighteners come out!!

I can't ever remember NOT watching the olympics.  I don't glue myself to every second of it...but I watch a great deal of it.  DVR comes in very handy for fast forwarding through some of the less interesting parts.  I clearly remember the highlights of both summer and winter over the years:  Mark Spitz, Bruce Jenner, Nadia, MaryLou (named her daughter Shayla like me)...My favorite was Peggy Flemming back in the 60's...I thought she was spectacular...maybe not by today's standards...but back then; I was starstruck.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Winter and Summer...me too.
> 
> Meredith: The Dorothy Doo Haircut was my worst nightmare being ever so popular when I had a head of naturally curly hair!! Now the hair straighteners come out!!
> 
> I can't ever remember NOT watching the olympics. I don't glue myself to every second of it...but I watch a great deal of it. DVR comes in very handy for fast forwarding through some of the less interesting parts. I clearly remember the highlights of both summer and winter over the years: Mark Spitz, Bruce Jenner, Nadia, MaryLou (named her daughter Shayla like me)...My favorite was Peggy Flemming back in the 60's...I thought she was spectacular...maybe not by today's standards...but back then; I was starstruck.


 Awwwwe... so you couldn't "do" it? (uh, yea, pun intended!)  I was little, with long hair, and had to _beg_ for it. YEAH! 10 days! the commercial just came on!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love the Olympics both Summer & Winter.  I watch as much as I can.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I enjoy watching the Olympics also, but I find it quite addictive.  I think it is worse when many of the events are televised live during the evenings & weekends.  I get drawn in & other things go by the wayside.  I can keep up with KBs while watching TV, but housework, reading, and other projects will be much neglected.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I cant wait to see the new sports


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK...I now have only 10 days to clear out some of the DVR stuff to make room for the Olympics:  I only have 12% availablility left.  Ouch!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Stephen Colbert's reports. . . .because 'the Colbert Nation' is one of the official sponsors of the US Speed Skating team, he's going as "the official assistant to the team sports psychologist."


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in as one who enjoys watching the Olympic Games.  I still get a little teary when I hear the National Anthem played at the awards ceremony.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm looking forward to Stephen Colbert's reports. . . .because 'the Colbert Nation' is one of the official sponsors of the US Speed Skating team, he's going as "the official assistant to the team sports psychologist."


I am not a big fan of any sport but pro football, that being said if Colbert's going to help out I will be watching...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

The Olympics are being held in my home town, so I have mixed feelings, even though I've been a fan of the Olympics since I was a kid. The expense to prepare has been horrendous and some small businesses so inconvenienced that they had to close down when the Canada line SkyTrain was being built. I fear our tax dollars will be paying for this one for some time. The security bill alone is about $1 billion. We're also learning this week just how many road closures are in effect, and that those who are attending events will have to arrive two hours early to go through security checks.

On the upside, there is a building excitement and I do think many Vancouverites, including me, will put our best foot forward to be helpful, supportive and make everyone feel welcome. As for me, I'll be watching on our big screen TV at home because it's far cheaper and more convenient and the coverage will be great. I'll keep my fingers crossed that all will go well, though we're in short supply of snow at the moment, so it's being trucked in from other parts. Vancouver is having its warmest winter sincd 1937. Go figure...

Debra


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I wish they would let other channels cover different events than the main one - I like some of the "other" events that don't get much coverage here ... and that goes for the summer olympics too -


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I enjoy watching the Olympics, especially the figure skating.  It would be nice if there was a C-Span for Olympics, so that the drama wouldn't get in the way.  I watched some of the national figure skating competition last month and the commentary was grating.  They didn't identify most of the music used, but it was "too bad, she won't get to go to the Olympics" before I wanted to know about it.  Scott Hamilton has become Dick Button.  Loved watching Scott Hamilton skate when he was in it though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NBC is the 'exclusive' provider. . . so the prime time line up will be on your local NBC station.  But, if it's anything like last year, you'll also find coverage on other NBC owned stations, like MSNBC, CNBC and USA. . . if you check the TV guide website you can look up things in your area.

I just checked and, though we've just got basic cable, we'll get 4 stations with Olympic coverage, at least one starting around 10 each weekday.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That is without a doubt a huge financial burden...however it does generate revenue for hotels, restaurants etc...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sjc said:


> That is without a doubt a huge financial burden...however it does generate revenue for hotels, restaurants etc...


From A Cost-Benefit Analysis of an Olympic Games (PDF)

_
*Conclusion*

As we see from Table 5 above, even the most generous measure of net benefit of the Olympics - Event Benefits minus Event Costs - is negative (-$101m), although by a lesser amount than was anticipated at the beginning of the project. This figure is "helped" by fully evaluating the extra surplus from the spectacle and the Halo.

However, there are a number of factors which push the actual net benefit of this much-celebrated project even further into the red. The first, of course, are the infrastructure costs discussed in section 1. While this paper did not rigorously assess these, a casual perusal of the Infrastructure Costs and the non-Olympic Infrastructure Benefits which might be expected reveals that the net contribution of Infrastructure to the Olympic "bottom line" will be negative by hundreds of millions of dollars. While these costs are obvious, the standard counter-argument is that they will be offset by the "economic impact" of the Games. However, section 4 of this paper revealed that "economic impact", when correctly accounted for, is not nearly as large as is generally assumed. When combined with the substantial upside risks inherent in costs of public works projects48, the expected overall net benefit of hosting an Olympic Games is substantially negative._


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy Good Lord...is that pricey!!  Wow.  I had no idea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If they need some snow I know where they can get some. . . . . . . .


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Deep down inside, I would just love to hop in a bob-sled and run that course! I'd probably have a heart attack on the first turn...but boy, what a hoot those few seconds would be!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They should relocate the Olympics to Maryland.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Newport RI...would make for a pretty olympics...lol.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The opening ceremonies are beautiful...especially in HD.

It is so *sad* that the olympics are dampened with one of the most tragic things that could have happened. That poor luger's family...so proud yesterday and in mourning today. I cried for that poor poor soul. I just pray that at 90 mph he never knew what hit him. I can't imagine what is family is going through. I hope it is a fantastic olympics...in his honor.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so upset that NBC felt the need to show the accident several times and in slow motion. I didn't realize what we were watching until it was too late. Sadly, my kids all saw it too.. I'm heartbroken for the athlete's family that he was shown such disrespect.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The luge is one of my favourite events and I am so sad for the competitors family. Equestrian is another dangerous event and several competitors have been killed but not at an olympics event. 

My hubby has been in the Australian summer Olympics team four times (S Korea, Barcelona, Atlanta and AUSTRALIA) and ran with the torch just before the Sydney Olympics. We (me and our two children) were allowed into the Athletes Village in Sydney a few times which was an amazing experience to see all these Athletes in the one place.


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

If you ever have a chance to volunteer for an Olympics, do it! I drove a shuttle at the Olympic Village in 2002. It was an experience I will never forget.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pushka said:


> The luge is one of my favourite events and I am so sad for the competitors family. Equestrian is another dangerous event and several competitors have been killed but not at an olympics event.
> 
> My hubby has been in the Australian summer Olympics team four times (S Korea, Barcelona, Atlanta and AUSTRALIA) and ran with the torch just before the Sydney Olympics. We (me and our two children) were allowed into the Athletes Village in Sydney a few times which was an amazing experience to see all these Athletes in the one place.


Wow, what an honor.

I watched most of the opening ceremonies and was disappointed. I thought the big pink bear was lame. He looked like an overgrown outdoor Christmas decoration.

The whales were neat, and the opening with the snowboarder going down that huge, steep mountain was awesome.

It was nice that the Olympians got to see the show. It's all about them, and I'm glad the Canadians put them first.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm so upset that NBC felt the need to show the accident several times and in slow motion. I didn't realize what we were watching until it was too late. Sadly, my kids all saw it too.. I'm heartbroken for the athlete's family that he was shown such disrespect.


Honestly. I've been disgusted at how often they show that. There's no need to show it at all.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Honestly. I've been disgusted at how often they show that. There's no need to show it at all.


I agree. It is disgusting, and disrepectful to the family to show their famiy member die over and over again in slow motion from every angle. I was surprised the pictures and video everywhere, local and national news, websites (msnbc) etc. And many of the places I've seen it would not show similar events, like someone being shot, or jumping off a building, but for some reason find this ok to show.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Not that the media had too much of my respect to begin with:  but to show actual footage over and over of an athlete's death is in absolute poor taste.  I am appalled.  

I must say that there were things in the opening ceremonies that I didn't care for and I thought China did a much better job...having said that; in any event, it can't be an easy task pulling off such a huge ceremony of that magnitude.  Who knows, maybe China had more resources.  

Bottom Line:  I just wish for once, that the media would show some sensitivity and have a little class.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> Not that the media had too much of my respect to begin with: but to show actual footage over and over of an athlete's death is in absolute poor taste. I am appalled.
> 
> I must say that there were things in the opening ceremonies that I didn't care for and I thought China did a much better job...having said that; in any event, it can't be an easy task pulling off such a huge ceremony of that magnitude. Who knows, maybe China had more resources.
> 
> Bottom Line: I just wish for once, that the media would show some sensitivity and have a little class.


They mentioned that China had a budget of $300M and Canada's budget was $30M.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else think the speed skaters all look like their suits are straight out of Marvel Comics? 

Defeat the World!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anyone else think the speed skaters all look like their suits are straight out of Marvel Comics?


Yes they do. I agree with the commentator that Japan has the nicest ones. Heroic black and gold.

I missed the ski jumps. Bummer. There'll be more, I'm sure.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> They mentioned that China had a budget of $300M and Canada's budget was $30M.


I sort of figured that...It certainly explains a lot!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, I thought the Japanese guy looked like "Ultra Man"! 

For those interested here's the nbc website: http://www.nbcolympics.com/

If you click 'tv listings' on the menu you can put in where you're located and it'll show you what sports are airing when and on what channel. . . . .personally, I like curling.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, I thought the Opening Ceremony was fabulous!  I have always been a great fan of KD Lang and have replayed her performance several times.  Loved the special effects, the trapeze artist, the Indigenous theme, - loved it all!

With regards to the dreadful luge accident, they are cutting the video just after the luge loses control and that is the last thing you see.  That is bad enough.

The media are not about privacy.  I get so angry when they show distressed relatives immediately after a tragic event; they are not in a state of mind to exert their rights so they get abused by the media.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I do agree that KD did an amazing job. I am so happy for


Spoiler



Apollo Anton Ono


 such a sweet kid and he has such a humble Dad. I love the olympics but this year; because of the tragedy, it is a little less exciting. As a parent, my heart is broken.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Except for the Chinese couple, I was very disappoined in the pairs short program last night. And I couldn't believe the first Russian pair, after both of them fell in their side by side triple toe loops got such a high score.  Most of the pairs seem to spend more time on their butts than on their skates.  When I enjoy Mogul skiing more than pairs, something is very wrong.

Snowboarders coming up next.

And does the media think it's any better showing an animation of that poor luger's death?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there ought to be a rule that if you fall you're out. . .I mean, come on. . . . .it's just wrong that someone who does a clean program but not as "difficult" gets a lower score than someone who does a much harder program but falls down. . .meaning they _can't really do the harder tricks_. . . . .I guess I kind of like watching but I totally don't get the scoring. . .way too subjective.

Curling tomorrow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think there ought to be a rule that if you fall you're out. . .I mean, come on. . . . .it's just wrong that someone who does a clean program but not as "difficult" gets a lower score than someone who does a much harder program but falls down. . .meaning they _can't really do the harder tricks_. . . . .I guess I kind of like watching but I totally don't get the scoring. . .way too subjective.


Exactly. That's one of the reasons I stopped watching. Remember, I think it was two or three Olympics ago? The Russians kept falling and the Canadians skated a beautiful program perfectly. They gave the gold to the Russians. Such a public outcry over that that the French judge fell on her sword and said she had taken a bribe to score the Russian's higher. I didn't fall for that either. The judges just messed up and it was the only way they could back down without looking like idiots.



> Curling tomorrow!


Bowling on ice!! They get so intense, don't they.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Bowling on ice!! They get so intense, don't they.


But they're so polite. . . . . .it's actually pretty fun to watch, I think. . . . . .though I only do so every 4 years and have to review the rules each time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just finished watching last night's skating. I couldn't believe that the couple that fell got such high marks. They weren't all that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But they're so polite. . . . . .it's actually pretty fun to watch, I think. . . . . .though I only do so every 4 years and have to review the rules each time.


Yes, very polite. They just stare intently at the stone, and then the broom guys run out and swish their little hearts out. I'm thinking of turning my house into a curling center so I never have to sweep again. 



luvmy4brats said:


> I just finished watching last night's skating. I couldn't believe that the couple that fell got such high marks. They weren't all that.


That was such a travesty. The Russians are letting me down. I don't see much strength in the American pairs, either. Crossing my fingers for the long program.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

been watching a lot of cross country skiing lately


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I do think (imho) that it is very unfair that they go by technical difficulty.  What about execution?  If you are going for difficulty it should mean that you are capable of executing it.  Therefore, someone who goes with a program with less difficult moves and pulls it off flawlessly is penalized...not fair.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love watching the curling. I never watch it any other time, but I always make sure to watch during the olympics. 

I've been watching snowboarding cross today. That looks like so much fun! I keep telling the BRATs I could do that (except I'm a klutz and I hate snow) Cross country skiing looks like way too much work though...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Re:  Figure Skating

I think that the judges automatically deduct points for falls and incomplete or poorly executed jumps.  But I don't understand the scoring system they use now.  I think that in the end, when they compare two clean performances of almost equal complexity, the result is subjective.

It does become a jumping contest, unfortunately, when we get to the ladies and men figure skating.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cheerio said:


> been watching a lot of cross country skiing lately


I find it exhausting. Did you see all those guys dropping into the snow barely able to breath? Whew. But if they do well, they get to sit in the comfy barcalounger on the sidelines, until the next guy that beats their time turfs them out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to have to stay off Twitter during the rest of the Olympics. I've gotten the results of 3 different events that I was looking forward to watching.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I am getting really tired of these skaters spending more time with their butts on the ice than they spend actually skating.  I don't think anyone has skated a clean program yet.  Denny and Barret (US) came close, but he did touch the ice with his hand after the triple loop.  Shen/Zhao are skating last.  I hope they come on soon.  I can't stay up too late.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not only are they spending too much time on their rear ends, but they're not in unison at all. I'm very unimpressed with the routines tonight.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Cross country skiing looks like way too much work though...


It IS too much work! We went once when there wasn't enough snow for downhill skiing (back when I was younger and less aware of my mortality) - the whole time I was thinking "I want to find a restaurant for some beer & frites (french fries - we skied in Austria when we were stationed overseas)'. Did get an Nordic Track a few years later and it was very good exercise.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Not only are they spending too much time on their rear ends, but they're not in unison at all. I'm very unimpressed with the routines tonight.


I don't understand the scoring on the ice skating either. A couple skate a clean program, and skate it well, and another has falls/mistakes and scores higher.

Did anyone see the interview with Dick Button? He said that the new scoring system adds points for holding onto the skate. Drove me nuts last night how often you'd see a leg come up and a skater holding the bottom of the skate. Stupid...and looked very awkward.

I was glad the Chinese couple ended up winning, tho. They were really graceful, even though he had a fall in the free skate.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Not only are they spending too much time on their rear ends, but they're not in unison at all. I'm very unimpressed with the routines tonight.


I don't understand the scoring on the ice skating either. A couple skate a clean program, and skate it well, and another has falls/mistakes and scores higher.

Did anyone see the interview with Dick Button? He said that the new scoring system adds points for holding onto the skate. Drove me nuts last night how often you'd see a leg come up and a skater holding the bottom of the skate. Stupid...and looked very awkward.

I was glad the Chinese couple ended up winning, tho. They were really graceful, even though he had a fall in the free skate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not only are they spending too much time on their rear ends, but they're not in unison at all. I'm very unimpressed with the routines tonight.


I can't believe how bad the unison is. And these people are winning national and world titles? This does not bode well for the future of ice skating. We can only hope there are some 12 year olds out there burning up the ice or the next olympics in four years will be just as bad.



Hoosiermama said:


> I don't understand the scoring on the ice skating either. A couple skate a clean program, and skate it well, and another has falls/mistakes and scores higher.


They started the new system after the debacle with Sale and Pelleteir. Instead of deductions from the highest score, they add points for each element. They are also supposed to throw out the highest and lowest scores. This new system is obviously not working either.



> Did anyone see the interview with Dick Button? He said that the new scoring system adds points for holding onto the skate. Drove me nuts last night how often you'd see a leg come up and a skater holding the bottom of the skate. Stupid...and looked very awkward.


Didn't see it, but one of the commentators mentioned it. You're right ... stupid and awkward.

Dick Button used to train at my rink. It was such a thrill when we got to see him skate there.



> I was glad the Chinese couple ended up winning, tho. They were really graceful, even though he had a fall in the free skate.


I just couldn't stay up. If the any of the other couples had been at all good, I would have made myself stay up to watch them. Shen/Zhao are fantastic. I'm glad they won. Maybe now they can actually live together. 

Men's tonight. Hope it's better.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I love the Olympics, Winter and Summer!  Watch as much as I can, and luckily DH enjoys it as much as I do.  We are extremely fortunate in that we can get Canadian Satellite here, as well as US feeds, so we have so many choices of what to watch, not what "they" want us to see.  Last night we had 4 different channels with 4 different events, in the afternoon it was only 3  .  We see some of the events where the US is not involved and really enjoy them.  As much as the Canadians here drive me nuts with their me first attitudes, I am so proud of those that we are seeing on the tv with their welcoming attitudes.  I think Vancouver has done a terrific job, even with no snow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was happy that Shen/Zhao won, I was rooting for them.  But the couple that came in 2d had the best routine of the night, they just couldn't overcome the flawless routine Shen/Zhao had from the short program.

Love the Olympics, gonna miss some tonight as we're going out to dinner with another couple.   

Loved the snowboard cross, that's some crazee racing!

Betsy


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for speaking to the Dick Button interview...that 'splains a lot.  All night long I was wondering why the heck everyone was grabbing onto their skates.  'Is it still there?  Did it magically fall off my foot?...oh, okay, it's still there.  Continuing on...'  I thought it looked VERY awkward, ridiculous and it totally ruined the flow of the routines.  All of the skaters are about a gajillion times better than I could ever hope to be, but that being said, I was very disappointed in the skating overall.  There was no excitement at all.  Will there be an exhibition skate this year?  If so, that would probably be the thing to watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Loved the snowboard cross, that's some crazee racing!
> 
> Betsy


I couldn't believe that finish. Wescot was so far behind, I never thought he would catch up, let alone win the gold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I couldn't believe that finish. Wescot was so far behind, I never thought he would catch up, let alone win the gold.


If I had been home in the solitude of my own home instead of in a condo with hubby asleep I would have been jumping up and down screaming. It was amazing.

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh yeah we were screaming for sure, but not quite jumping up and down    And he was not supposed to do anything at all.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> 'Is it still there? Did it magically fall off my foot?...oh, okay, it's still there. Continuing on...' I thought it looked VERY awkward, ridiculous and it totally ruined the flow of the routines.


I told my husband that the next thing we were going to see was one of the guys grab his partner's skates and start swinging her around .

The snowboarding and skiing was awesome last night, too! I just love the Olympics, and can't wait to get home tonight to watch!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How about a little palate cleansing.






I swear, those two skated with one heart. The last time I saw them skate together was Disney's Pocahontas on Ice. He was John Smith and she was Pocahontas. At the end, she's standing alone on a cliff, watching as John Smith's ship sailed away. Sergei had just died a few weeks before this was broadcast. Heartbreaking.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I loved the choreography and style of Shen/Zhao and glad that they won.  I think that if it were not for their stunning short program that they wouldn't have pulled it off.  The 2nd place Chinese pair were 4th in the short program.

The worst thing in Shen/Zhao's execution was in one of the lifts when Shen was coming down from the lift.  The commentators said it was her mistake.

Still, their overall program was quite complex and beautiful compared with the others.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't watched last night's performances yet, aside from the final ones who won.  But I will say this regarding technical difficulty and it should be "if you fall, you're out".  If they instituted that kind of rule, no one would push their limits and even try the difficult stuff.  They'd still all be skating like Peggy Fleming - who skated beautifully (I still remember watching her win the Gold Medal and being awed by her grace & beauty) but the "degree of difficulty" was nothing compared to what skaters are doing now.  In the end there will always be disagreements about the scoring because it's so subjective, and there's really no way to score it objectively.  It's like the BCS or American Idol.     Heck, I thought Paul Wylie should've won every time he skated just because I thought his artistic merits were so far above everyone else's.  But that was just me...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think if they used the 'fall and you are out' system then there would be no point in skaters pushing the boundaries and trying new things.  It would all become safe and boring.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I think if they used the 'fall and you are out' system then there would be no point in skaters pushing the boundaries and trying new things. It would all become safe and boring.


Yes, they need to push the boundaries, but they shouldn't get credit for trying the trick. They should only get credit if they are successful. It used to be that they deducted points for errors. Now they add points for elements instead.

Some elements are compulsory, which is weird because after the Battle of the Brians when Boitano won because of high scores in compulsory figures, they eliminated them.

It seems figure skating has become very controversial over the years.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Some elements are compulsory, which is weird because after the Battle of the Brians when Boitano won because of high scores in compulsory figures, they eliminated them.


Which begs the question: If they no longer have to skate figures, why is it called figure skating?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, they need to push the boundaries, but they shouldn't get credit for trying the trick. They should only get credit if they are successful.


But that still means that most performers would then go the safe option and do the 'same old same old'. There is no performance that is going to be 100% doable on the night - and even in practice is perhaps successful 90% of the time. I am always disappointed if I see someone fall, but unless people take the risk then things wont progress.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pushka said:


> But that still means that most performers would then go the safe option and do the 'same old same old'. There is no performance that is going to be 100% doable on the night - and even in practice is perhaps successful 90% of the time. I am always disappointed if I see someone fall, but unless people take the risk then things wont progress.


There will always be those willing to take the risk. And they know they have to put in a triple to get the higher scores. If they get the same score for failing as they do for succeeding, what is the incentive for perfecting the trick?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yevgeny Pleshenko coming up.  We'll see if 18 months prep was enough after 30 months off the ice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm happy to see that the men are required to do a lot of footwork. It's not _all _about the jumps and spins.

Dick Button was certainly hard on Yevgeny.

Luge is on now. I never watch that.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't agree with the if you fall you're out idea.  That is just too simplistic.  There are far more elements to skating than whether one falls or not.  As it is, a fall takes away so many points that it would be very difficult to win unless everyone falls.

If there were a fall and you're out rule, what would be the point of having judges who know anything about figure skating?

I don't want it to be a jumping contest.  But some of the difficult elements are not jumps.  It's the whole performance, not just whether one falls or not.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I watched curling this afternoon


Spoiler



tough break for US women's team


. The kids are revolting so now I'm watching American Idol but I'm recording tonight's olympics.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Not so much.  Men's figure skating which starts tonight is the only sport I'm really interested in.  I'm rooting (or is it routing?) for either Pleshenko or Lysacek.  Lysacek is a local from very nearby Naperville, IL.  And, oh boy, do I want Weir to fall fall fall.  I remember his extremely swelled head in Torino.  FALL.

It would be better without Dick Button.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder if Chelsie is in Vancouver to watch Louie Vito.  They made such a big deal out of Apolo Ohno appearing on DWTS, but I didn't hear them say anything about Louie.  

Shaun Wright is unbelievable.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The snowboarding really is amazing...the height...the twists...unreal.  I can't walk on my own 2 feet; let alone having them planted in place on a board and twisting around.

Skating...I've been facinated and mezmorized since way back when; though I don't like the way it is judged today.  So beautiful to watch.  I've stood on the things 3 times in my life...and let's just say; I'll stick with cooking, reading, and chatting it up on these boards.

Skiing...Scares the bejeezes out of me; but man o man...it takes my breath away.

Luge: cool; dangerous, exciting...but sad.

Go figure:  I LOVE the winter olympics, love love love it...but HATE winter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> The snowboarding really is amazing...the height...the twists...unreal. I can't walk on my own 2 feet; let alone having them planted in place on a board and twisting around.


That's real heart-in-my-throat stuff. Very exciting.



> Skating...I've been facinated and mezmorized since way back when; though I don't like the way it is judged today. So beautiful to watch. I've stood on the things 3 times in my life...and let's just say; I'll stick with cooking, reading, and chatting it up on these boards.


Not too many people like the way it's judged. I used to skate at my cousin's rink every week in the winter then go to my aunt's restaurant for pizza. When my kids were growing up, I took them and their friends several times. Skating backwards was about as tricky as I ever got.  But I did love it a lot.



> Skiing...Scares the bejeezes out of me; but man o man...it takes my breath away.


Ditto. Bobsled, too.



> Luge: cool; dangerous, exciting...but sad.


I never got luge. When it comes on, it's time to go empty the dishwasher or fold laundry. 



> Go figure: I LOVE the winter olympics, love love love it...but HATE winter.


I used to love the Olympics a lot more than I do now. And I have NEVER loved winter.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> And I have NEVER loved winter.


I think I was the only kid who cried when it was a no school snowday. Getting me to build a snowman was like pulling teeth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> I think I was the only kid who cried when it was a no school snowday. Getting me to build a snowman was like pulling teeth.


My Mom would get me into my snowsuit and shove me out the door. I would roll around in the snow until I got wet so my mother had to let me come back inside. Warm socks and hot chocolate. YES


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I haven't gotten into the Winter Olympics this time.  I loved the summer Olympics in China.  With the world coming off its rails, it was the perfect tonic...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> My Mom would get me into my snowsuit and shove me out the door. I would roll around in the snow until I got wet so my mother had to let me come back inside. Warm socks and hot chocolate. YES


Glad I wasn't the only one. Are you sure you aren't my twin instead of my brother?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just have to say


Spoiler



Shaun White's last run tonight was AMAZING!!! I'm so glad he gave it his all instead of just going down the middle. He already had the gold at that point, he didn't need it, but WOW!!


 If you haven't seen it, you really need to go find the video!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

When is the Olympics over?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anne said:


> When is the Olympics over?


Sadly, Feb 28th


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Sadly, Feb 28th


Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one. Are you sure you aren't my twin instead of my brother?


Could be.  I even find it hard reading about snow.



luvmy4brats said:


> I just have to say
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I really thought he wasn't going to do it. I'm glad his trainer told him to go for it. He is miles ahead (or is that above) everyone else. You're watching in awe as these guys go six, seven, eight feet above the rim, and then here comes Shaun. He's got to be 20 feet above. What did they call that move? Triple McTwist 1260? Did that come with special sauce? What a final score!!!

I wish Louie had medaled. Sentimental favorite from DWTS, although he couldn't dance for beans.

Youtube is taking down the vids, but the NBC site has the highlights.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.nbcolympics.com/ (And there's an app for that too.)

Shaun White was truly amazing. As was Lindsey Vonn - that downhill course was terrifying to watch (and so were those crashes!)

Excited about the men's skating final tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Meemo said:


> http://www.nbcolympics.com/ (And there's an app for that too.)
> 
> Shaun White was truly amazing. As was Lindsey Vonn - that downhill course was terrifying to watch (and so were those crashes!)
> 
> Excited about the men's skating final tonight.


I'm taping the men's tonight. I don't think I can stay up that late again and I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm taping the men's tonight. I don't think I can stay up that late again and I don't want to miss it.


I've been DVRing the nightly coverage on NBC - start watching late (or the next day) so I can zip through commercials and the fluff stuff and the things I don't want to watch.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, Lindsey Vonn's run was amazing. It would have been more exciting if I didn't already know the results. Those crashes were scary. I was glad to hear none of them were seriously hurt.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Meemo said:


> It IS too much work! We went once when there wasn't enough snow for downhill skiing (back when I was younger and less aware of my mortality) - the whole time I was thinking "I want to find a restaurant for some beer & frites (french fries - we skied in Austria when we were stationed overseas)'. Did get an Nordic Track a few years later and it was very good exercise.


I did that too once, while stationed in Germany. My brother and I went to a ski slope and cross country skied. We accidentally went into Austria -oops! The border was just a small wire fence, like you might use to keep cows in, and we were across it before we even realized it. No sign or anything.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sure wish the commentators would SHUT UP a bit. I realize it's their job to add color, but the inane remarks and constant babbling while we're trying to watch gets to be a bit much.  Do they really think we can't see, for example, that the RCMP are carrying the flag across the stadium? Or that the skaters are taking the ice? If this is being done for radio - they need to get additional reporters for that. OK, enough ranting ... sorry.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

The "wrecks" in the women's downhill were really frightening   last night. Those women went a LONG way after crashing. *shudder* Lindsey Vonn was amazing.

And how does Shaun White defy gravity like that? Wow! I, too, was really glad he went for it on his second run. That was spectacular!

And kudos to Shani Davis! I love watching speed skating. I can't figure out how they stay upright.

Me, who can't walk across a room without tripping...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Sure wish the commentators would SHUT UP a bit. I realize it's their job to add color, but the inane remarks and constant babbling while we're trying to watch gets to be a bit much. Do they really think we can't see, for example, that the RCMP are carrying the flag across the stadium? Or that the skaters are taking the ice? If this is being done for radio - they need to get additional reporters for that. OK, enough ranting ... sorry.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I was amazed at the snowboarding last night, but did anyone see them on their cells right before they'd do their run?   I thought that was crazy! What were they doing? Tweeting in the middle of the Olympics?! LOL.

And I can't believe those women who fell during skiing weren't more seriously hurt. My DH and I couldn't figure out where all the medical people were! We figured they'd be running out there, but one of them walked off completely by herself! 

And can anyone explain to me the scoring for figure skating? I hate that it makes no sense to me. It makes me less interested to watch because I don't understand it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> The "wrecks" in the women's downhill were really frightening  last night. Those women went a LONG way after crashing. *shudder* Lindsey Vonn was amazing.


Lindsay and Julia are both skiing again tonight. I can't believe they're not even getting a day to rest up.



> And how does Shaun White defy gravity like that? Wow! I, too, was really glad he went for it on his second run. That was spectacular!


Now I have to go listen to the song.



> And kudos to Shani Davis! I love watching speed skating. I can't figure out how they stay upright.
> 
> Me, who can't walk across a room without tripping...


What's really interesting about watching Davis and Ohno is how they take command of the race. They know what they are doing, when to make their move, how to make an opening when it looks like there's no way they can move up. Seth Wescott did that in the SB Cross. Experience counts and it's a beautiful thing to watch.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Sure wish the commentators would SHUT UP a bit. I realize it's their job to add color, but the inane remarks and constant babbling while we're trying to watch gets to be a bit much.


The worst is during figure skating when Scott Hamilton and the female commentator get caught up with grunts and moans and "WOW! OOOOH!!"


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> I was amazed at the snowboarding last night, but did anyone see them on their cells right before they'd do their run?  I thought that was crazy! What were they doing? Tweeting in the middle of the Olympics?! LOL.
> 
> And I can't believe those women who fell during skiing weren't more seriously hurt. My DH and I couldn't figure out where all the medical people were! We figured they'd be running out there, but one of them walked off completely by herself!


The events last night were really amazing. We DVR'ed them and watched over and over. I loved Lindsey Vonn's reaction. So honest and heartfelt.

Jenna


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> The events last night were really amazing. We DVR'ed them and watched over and over. I loved Lindsey Vonn's reaction. So honest and heartfelt.
> 
> Jenna


we're watching them right now. The older kids stayed up late with me, but the younger ones wanted to watch it today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> I was amazed at the snowboarding last night, but did anyone see them on their cells right before they'd do their run?  I thought that was crazy! What were they doing? Tweeting in the middle of the Olympics?! LOL.


Was that their cells or their ipods? Did you just see Kelly Clark? She pulled out her ipod, got to the song she wanted and started singing to it. Very painful to my ears. Now Hannah Teter is setting her ipod. The beat goes on.



> And can anyone explain to me the scoring for figure skating? I hate that it makes no sense to me. It makes me less interested to watch because I don't understand it.


I don't think anyone understands it. It's the only sport I know of where they keep changing the rules.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Was that their cells or their ipods? Did you just see Kelly Clark? She pulled out her ipod, got to the song she wanted and started singing to it. Very painful to my ears. Now Hannah Teter is setting her ipod. The beat goes on.


Ahhh, so maybe they were setting it to a song they wanted to play while they did their run? That would make sense. Sort of.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

ooooh, speaking of commentators.  As you know we dont get much snow in Australia and skiing events are barely covered by the media.  However, our networks have sent over a bunch of commentators who are more at home with cricket and football (all codes).  They have now become the experts at judging Moguls, speed skating and the like.  The other day in the Moguls where the Canadian guy was competing (and won) Canada's first homeland Gold, our commentator was saying the Australian (who was a former Canadian anyway) had been ripped off for gold.  WT?  The Canadian guy had made a faster run, and executed his jump better, yet this commentator, who has barely skied, thinks he knows better than the judges!  Sheesh....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Sure wish the commentators would SHUT UP a bit.


I make free use of the 'mute' button. . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I make free use of the 'mute' button. . . . . .


Oh, but then you miss the commentators during the snowboarding halfpipe competition saying that they have to do a straight arrow and grab the board because the judges want to see their control ... every ... single ... time


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Haven't checked in with you all since the Olympics began, but it sounds like everyone's enjoying them, for the most part. Yesterday was the first time I've ever seen Shaun White perform and it was amazing! Man, that guy takes risks. If I was his mom I'd be scared out of my mind.

I'm in Vancouver and the city is lively to say the least. My daughter's already met people from Germany and New Zealand on the SkyTrain (public transit), however the lineups to get into the pavilions are long, so I'll probably give them a miss. As a good Canadian girl, I'm loving the hockey. For some reason figure skating doesn't hold my interest the way it used to. But the long and short speed track skating has been fun to watch.

Debra


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Australia has a new shiny gold medal! - Torah Bright on the halfpipe snowboard (not that I knew such an event existed until the other day)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Men's gold in figure skating. First US men's gold since the 80's and Scott Boitano. I went to bed after Lysacek (US) skated...and thought I DVR'd the rest. I didn't .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Australia has a new shiny gold medal! - Torah Bright on the halfpipe snowboard (not that I knew such an event existed until the other day)


Congratulations, Torah was outstanding.



Hoosiermama said:


> Men's gold in figure skating. First US men's gold since the 80's and Scott Boitano. I went to bed after Lysacek (US) skated...and thought I DVR'd the rest. I didn't .


I watched Lysacek skate and I said, that's what I've been waiting for. Plushenko is good, but his arrogance comes out in his skating.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree Torah was absolutely stunning, and her parents snuck in country without her knowledge to see her,   


the men's figure skating was quite interesting, arrogance is the perfect word Gertie, it really did show and his performance was lackluster, as well as what I thought on the short program.  Sometimes the cream really does rise to the top!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I agree Torah was absolutely stunning, and her parents snuck in country without her knowledge to see her,


I didn't know they were there. How wonderful for her and them.



> the men's figure skating was quite interesting, arrogance is the perfect word Gertie, it really did show and his performance was lackluster, as well as what I thought on the short program. Sometimes the cream really does rise to the top!


If Tadashi hadn't fallen, Plushenko might have been knocked down to bronze. He's blaming the judges and the scoring system. We all know the scoring system stinks, but Lysacek outskated Plushenko and that's his fault, not the judges.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Regarding the snowboarding, I was watching it with my son and his friends and we all thought, especially since the commentators have so much to say about ABSOLUTELY everything, it would have been nice to know what the boarders listen to when they do their runs.  When Kelly Clark was singing I couldn't figure out what the song was, I was just trying to keep my ears from bleeding!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> When Kelly Clark was singing I couldn't figure out what the song was, I was just trying to keep my ears from bleeding!


    Me, too.   

She can't sing for beans, but she can sure ride that halfpipe.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

On Canadian coverage they have a psyiologist   who explains, with graphics, the bending of the body, what certain things are and how they got their names.  It has made some of the events more enjoyable by understanding just what these "kids" are doing with their bodies! particularly the snowboarding.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe you mean physiologist?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> On Canadian coverage they have a psyiologist  who explains, with graphics, the bending of the body, what certain things are and how they got their names. It has made some of the events more enjoyable by understanding just what these "kids" are doing with their bodies! particularly the snowboarding.


I just want to know if the double McTwist 1260 comes with fries.

That should be interesting. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

In Australia last night the free to air mainly focussed on the guy who came fifth!  Because one of the commentators had made a homophobic comment about him the day before. We thought he had won and then they said he was 5th. Didn't even see the gold and thought the Japaenese guy came second?  They never told us any of the other places except for 5th!  How damn pathetic just because the media focus on their own 'issues' they denied us full coverage. 

Torah was our opening ceremony Flag bearer. She has had 2 concussions in the last few weeks. and a broken jaw at Christmas. And didn't know her patents were there. 

Do you people remember Australia's first ever gold 2 olympics ago (we only have 4 total for winter). It was on speed skating and our guy was coming last. But just before the end, everone but our guy fell over. He suddenly realised if he stayed upright he would win. The others looked up and realised they could grab another medal so they all started crawling towards the line. Too funny!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone know when they will air the bobsled races?  My GS is waiting impatiently.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anyone know when they will air the bobsled races? My GS is waiting impatiently.


I've been getting my schedule info at http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings/index.html. Looks like the bobsled starts tomorrow (2/20): http://www.nbcolympics.com/bobsled/resultsandschedules/index.html.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How about those US curling teams? Both the men and women finally had their first wins today, the men after replacing their "skip" with the team's alternate. I try not to be a "homer" about the Olympics and worry about which country wins medals, but it sure was depressing seeing how the US men lost their first 4 games the way they did.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah. . . 'cause the US Men's curling team medal-ed last time around if I recall correctly. . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I've been getting my schedule info at http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings/index.html. Looks like the bobsled starts tomorrow (2/20): http://www.nbcolympics.com/bobsled/resultsandschedules/index.html.


Thanks. He was so happy when I told him.

Plushenko is making a big stink all over the place. Did everyone see him stalk out of the arena without even congratulating Evan Lysacek?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

He's being such a sore loser. There's more to figure skating than landing one jump. His skating wasn't clean and I think he's lucky he got the silver. If Tadashi hadn't fallen...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> He's being such a sore loser. There's more to figure skating than landing one jump. His skating wasn't clean and I think he's lucky he got the silver. If Tadashi hadn't fallen...


Absolutely. Evan Lysacek just said the same thing. Plushenko said that without the quad, it's not figure skating, it's dancing. How ridiculous.

I thought Plushenko was pretty sloppy. Yes, Tadashi might have shoved him back to bronze. I think he couldn't have said a thing if he had gotten bronze instead of silver.

Lysacek just said that Plushenko did come over and shake his hand. Said he was very gracious. Boy, the spin the media puts on these things. All they showed was Plushenko walking out.

At least he's not really attacking Lysacek personally. He's attacking the judges and the scoring system which is new this year. Although his comments to the Russian press were pretty scathing, but again, taken out of context.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

To add to the skating controversy, I heard today that Canadian silver medalist (Nagano), Elvis Stojko is slamming the judges for awarding gold to a skater who didn't attempt a quad. For those who've been following figure skating a few years, you'll probably remember when the first quad was introduced. It raised the barand Stojko was one of those who attempted them, though not always successfully. I gather he thinks skating just took a huge step backwards last night, and that it will no longer be exciting to watch because no one's raising the bar. Not sure I agree with that. But he sure has stirred things up.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> To add to the skating controversy, I heard today that Canadian silver medalist (Nagano), Elvis Stojko is slamming the judges for awarding gold to a skater who didn't attempt a quad. For those who've been following figure skating a few years, you'll probably remember when the first quad was introduced. It raised the barand Stojko was one of those who attempted them, though not always successfully. I gather he thinks skating just took a huge step backwards last night, and that it will no longer be exciting to watch because no one's raising the bar. Not sure I agree with that. But he sure has stirred things up.
> 
> Debra


The quad has been controversial since Brian Boitano claimed to be the first one to nail it in competition, but the judges never certified it. The first official quad was landed by Kurt Browning. All this was back in the 80's. And quad or not, Kurt Browning could never keep his skates underneath him when it came to the Olympics.

How much further do they expect the bar to be raised? And what about the skater who had the quad but not the triple axel? Shouldn't he be penalized for not being able to perform what has become a basic jump?

It should be the totality of the program, which Lysacek gave us and Plushenko didn't.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm watching the ice dancing now. There's a 15 year old girl from Michigan (I think) who is skating for Georgia, even though she's never been there (her Georgian citizenship papers were pushed through by the Georgian president I think they said. She met her partner on the internet) and her brother & sister are also competing, but are skating for Japan (their mother is Japanese).. That's just crazy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm watching the ice dancing now. There's a 15 year old girl from Michigan (I think) who is skating for Georgia, even though she's never been there (her Georgian citizenship papers were pushed through by the Georgian president I think they said. She met her partner on the internet) and her brother & sister are also competing, but are skating for Japan (their mother is Japanese).. That's just crazy.


I was talking to my mother about that. There was also the Japanese girl who became a Russian so she could skate in the pairs. I don't think this is right at all. Remember all the Russian skaters 20 years ago (and probably today, too) who lived and trained in the US, but skated for Russia?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It should be the totality of the program, which Lysacek gave us and Plushenko didn't.


Bingo. If Plushenko doesn't get it - he should go back and watch his performance and Lysacek's. And be danged glad Takahashi fell (I really liked him).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was talking to my mother about that. There was also the Japanese girl who became a Russian so she could skate in the pairs. I don't think this is right at all. Remember all the Russian skaters 20 years ago (and probably today, too) who lived and trained in the US, but skated for Russia?


But at least she moved to Russia... This girl has never even been to Georgia.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> But at least she moved to Russia... This girl has never even been to Georgia.


And may never get there. She said she _hopes_ to get there this summer.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It seems they were saying that about a lot of the pairs....that they were living in the US and training here. Seems weird to me. I agree with Luv about the ones that don't even live where they are supposedly skating for. It's crazy!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> It seems they were saying that about a lot of the pairs....that they were living in the US and training here. Seems weird to me. I agree with Luv about the ones that don't even live where they are supposedly skating for. It's crazy!


I understand what you are saying but the reality is that if that was a rule then Australians would not be able to compete at the Winter Olympics because we simply don't get the necessary training conditions. We don't have luge facilities, bob sled courses, etc etc.

Most Olympic athletes have to follow the weather - and that includes summer Olympics too. They are probably only 'home' in their country of citizenship for perhaps a month a year. The US is perhaps the only country in the world that has the right climate in some part of the country, for mist of the year. Might be a very small Olympic games if this became the criteria for inclusion.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Another issue for the skating pairs and ice dancing is that if you are an Olympic quality skater in a small country, and you want to participate in one of those events, it may be very hard to find a partner in your country with a sufficient skill level in order to be competitive.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That is another excellent point nogdog. The US truly is a land of abundance and the rest of the world struggles to match that and perhaps it is difficult for people to realise that. 

Having said that it annoys me no end when countries suddenly inherit a talented athlete from another country and you read that their citizenship was given in the last month and hurried through just so they could compete for their new country. Australia did that this time and I do get cross about that kind of thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just watching the women's curling. . . .US vs Great Britain. . . .I am riveted. . . .and I say that in all seriousness.  GB is just trying a rock that is meant to hit one of their rocks, and then ricochet to send the US rock out of the way. . . . .ahhh. . . .she missed. . .US ends with one point for the end.  Score is now 3-2 GB. . . .commercial break. . .time for another beer.

Did you know that, in curling, the tradition is that the winning team buys the losers a round of drinks.  What a civilized sport!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pushka said:


> That is another excellent point nogdog. The US truly is a land of abundance and the rest of the world struggles to match that and perhaps it is difficult for people to realise that.
> 
> Having said that it annoys me no end when countries suddenly inherit a talented athlete from another country and you read that their citizenship was given in the last month and hurried through just so they could compete for their new country. Australia did that this time and I do get cross about that kind of thing.


There was a time when that would have bothered me more than it does now, but I really don't get caught up in the "USA! USA! USA!" thing any more, and really just want to see the best athletes perform regardless of country. In fact, I'd probably like it better if the nationalism aspect were removed, athletes competed at regional events or otherwise qualified via performance in certified events or such, and there was no playing of national anthems for the winners. Does it really make me and my country any better if an American athlete wins the <event of your choice> instead of someone from another country? That being said, I still tend to cheer for the US entrants when they are competitive, but that's just a long conditioned habit my rational mind cannot completely eliminate. 

BUT...since entry into the Olympics _is_ via national team selections, I'm sure I'd be really, _really_ P.O.'d if a "legitimate" citizen of my country were bumped off of our team by a mercenary imported at the last moment. (I'm not sure if that could ever happen in the U.S., as naturalization laws are pretty stringent here, and I'm not sure if they could be short-circuited without an act of Congress, and Congress can't seem to do much of anything these days.  )


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just watching the women's curling. . . .US vs Great Britain. . . .I am riveted. . . .and I say that in all seriousness. GB is just trying a rock that is meant to hit one of their rocks, and then ricochet to send the US rock out of the way. . . . .ahhh. . . .she missed. . .US ends with one point for the end. Score is now 3-2 GB. . . .commercial break. . .time for another beer.
> 
> Did you know that, in curling, the tradition is that the winning team buys the losers a round of drinks. What a civilized sport!


It's my favorite winter Olympics sport. Seriously.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They're having an exhibition at the Hilton Garden Inn in NW DC tomorrow afternoon. . . . . .


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Great post NogDog. One thing about being a rather non snow country, is that we can watch the Winter Olympics without worrying about Nationality too much. 

I heard that the Athlete who gained citizenship quickly had served in our Defence Reserves to speed it up. Given our lack of winter athletes they probably didn't take someone else's place. Otherwise there would have been more fuss. I just think it seems like we are buying medals when we do things like that and makes them kind of meaningless. As you say it should be about the sport not the country.  

I don't think Australia has a curling team. It is strangely fascinating.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pushka said:


> ...
> I don't think Australia has a curling team. It is strangely fascinating.


I don't remember who it was, but someone on TV the other day was saying that if you'd never heard of curling and had it described to you, you'd probably think it was a joke. I mean, shuffleboard on ice with big granite stones and people sweeping the ice in front of it with brooms? Are you pulling my leg?

PS: It was visually a bit more exciting years ago when they used traditional brooms which they really flailed away with, instead of the push-brooms they use now.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK...I have been very scarce on these boards and my Kindle is feeling very neglected...

I have been GLUED to the Olympics; and that is an understatement!! My father and I watch it like two camels in the desert in search for a drop of water. My father NEVER NEVER picks up the phone and my phone practically rings every other commercial. He is so funny. *Apple/Tree...*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think there was a scene in "Help" (Beatles movie) where they go past some men who are curling.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I think there was a scene in "Help" (Beatles movie) where they go past some men who are curling.


Here it is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not crazy about country music or dancing, but I did enjoy the original dance by the US couple.

Anybody else watch the ski cross?  That was fun.  It was like a steeplechase.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry, I'm late to the party! My boyfriend (a bona fide sports addict) and I have been watching quite a bit of Olympics. My faves are skating (speed and figure, but not ice dancing) and curling.

To weigh in on the men's figure skating "controversy"... I think both sides have fair points. Part of a sport is being technically skilled, and a quad has at this point become a standard for men's figure skating. That said, another big part of figure skating is performance, and Evan's was wonderful. In the end, the judges determined that OVERALL he did better. That was their judgment call, not anyone else's. And that, my friends, is the nature of a sport that is scored by judges instead of goals.

(And even sports judged by goals have refs that make calls that can affect the outcome of the game. "No one ever said life would be fair." Wah wah.)

Then to weigh in on the nationality-switching of some athletes... As a halfie, I could imagine a situation where I might want to represent my mother's homeland (Taiwan) on an international stage like this. But even if I weren't of mixed racial background, I think if the rules allow the athletes to do this, then it's their prerogative to seek out the best possible opportunities for themselves. And it's the prerogative of the different countries to decide whether or not to allow foreigners to represent them. Does it seem a little off? Yes. But does it change their talent or their performance in the Olympics? No.

// my two cents 

Kristan


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

US just upset Canada (the favorite) in ice hockey!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I don't remember who it was, but someone on TV the other day was saying that if you'd never heard of curling and had it described to you, you'd probably think it was a joke. I mean, shuffleboard on ice with big granite stones and people sweeping the ice in front of it with brooms? Are you pulling my leg?
> 
> PS: It was visually a bit more exciting years ago when they used traditional brooms which they really flailed away with, instead of the push-brooms they use now.


Curling ROCKS! (No pun intended.) The games do take FOR-EV-ER though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here it is.


Thanks, Gertie. Didn't they used do this as an outdoors Olympic sport? I may be confusing Olympics with "Help" film.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't believe we took


Spoiler



Canada in Mens Hockey!!


 First time since the sixties!! I sort of feel bad.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Why do you feel bad??!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Because I'm a soft-hearted fool.  I just know that Canada is known for being great for their hockey playing.  We took that away from them.  But damn we are good...lol.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Eh, we didn't take it away from them, it was just the qualification playoffs. They're still an amazing team. (But yes, hehe, we are good too!)

(Fyi, I'm a "soft hearted fool" too, I'm just trying to make you feel better!)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks, Gertie. Didn't they used do this as an outdoors Olympic sport? I may be confusing Olympics with "Help" film.


I only remember it being indoors at the Olympics. It was originally an outdoor sport, but I don't know if they moved it indoors for the Olympics or when it happened.

Here's what Wiki says.

The game of curling is thought to have been invented in late medieval Scotland, with the first written reference to a contest using stones on ice coming from the records of Paisley Abbey, Renfrewshire, in February 1541. Two paintings (both dated 1565) by Pieter Bruegel the Elder depict Dutch peasants curling-Scotland and the Low Countries had strong trading and cultural links during this period, which is also evident in the history of golf.

Curling has been an official sport in the Winter Olympic Games since the 1998 Winter Olympics. In February 2006, the International Olympic Committee retroactively decided that the curling competition from the 1924 Winter Olympics (originally called Semaine des Sports d'Hiver, or International Winter Sports Week) would be considered official Olympic events and no longer be considered demonstration events. Thus, the first Olympic medals in curling, *which at the time was played outside*, were awarded for the 1924 Winter Games, with the gold medal won by Great Britain and Ireland, two silver medals by Sweden, and the bronze by France. A demonstration tournament was also held during the 1932 Winter Olympic Games between four teams from Canada and four teams from the United States, with Canada winning 12 games to 4.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love all...but...
I am so tired!!! 
I've been DVRing and watching live...averaging just a couple of hours sleep per night.  I love it though...so exciting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't watch much last night.  I've always loved ice dancing, but I don't like the lifts.  One couple even did a little throw jump.  

Davis and Wright had me glued to the screen.  I love Phantom of the Opera, and they did a routine worthy of Torvil and Dean.  Since Christopher Dean likes to put in things like those lifts, it really looked like something he would have choreo'd. 

I missed the Canadians who won the gold, so I'll have to go over to NBC to watch it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

haha lol


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I didn't watch much last night. I've always loved ice dancing, but I don't like the lifts. One couple even did a little throw jump.


I've always liked pairs more than dancing, but as I watched the dancing I was thinking how similar they're getting to be.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Canadian ice dancers who won were awesome.  I have the Americans on my dvr and must take a look.  Saw a few compliments for them in facebook.  I recorded from 10p-12 (Eastern) and happened to put it on as it was broadcast just before the Canadians skated.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

So breathtakingly beautiful to watch...mesmerizing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What did you think of the women's relay speed skating?  I'm certainly no expert, but it looked to me like the Chinese forced the Korean into bumping her.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been so caught up in the Olympic coverage I haven't posted much, but it's sure been exciting. Watching the women's figure skating right now. And of course saw the Canadian women win gold in the hockey game today! I'm hoping the men can pull it off too, but we'll see. I'm enjoying the curling, speed track, and yes, I thought the Chinese had some bumping issues in there and almost took themselves out at one point.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This olympics is getting controversial.  Snowboarder...Scotty Lago; back in New Hampshire; more or less asked to leave.  Mancuso dissing Vonn.  Who knows...one side, the other side and the truth.  Press does seem to stretch it a bit and play up the negative.  Love the skating; still hate the way it is judged.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

YU-NA! YU-NA! YU-NA!

I'm crying, that was so beautiful. I feel bad for Mao, having to skate after Yu-Na. But wowowow, I definitely have fallen in love with Yu-Na Kim during these past couple of nights.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I definitely have fallen in love with Yu-Na Kim during these past couple of nights.


I couldn't agree more. Amazing...breathtakingly talented. Her costume was classically beautiful...so elegant...loved the color.
Whoa...Joannie Rochette (Canada) just fumbled on a simple move. Can't say I blame her; so hard to concentrate...she just lost her mother Sunday. I wouldn't even be competing; I give her so much credit...she's strong.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

All in all, I thought this was a pretty good Olympics, though I might be biased because it was held in my hometown and Canadians won a record 14 gold medals. Now we're gearing up for the paralympics which opens on Mar. 12th. Over 1,500 athletes from 33 countries will be competing, so we get to do it all over again, on a smaller scale.

Debra


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Shaun White was on Leno last night...he did a great job.  I laughed so hard; he said his mother took his medal from the 06 Olympics to the dry cleaners...(as if it were just a plain dirty sock).

Canadians did really well and should be so proud of their Hockey playing.

I LOVE the Olympics...BUT...it feels so good to be finally getting some sleep.  It really put a cramp in my schedule.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> All in all, I thought this was a pretty good Olympics, though I might be biased because it was held in my hometown and Canadians won a record 14 gold medals. Now we're gearing up for the paralympics which opens on Mar. 12th. Over 1,500 athletes from 33 countries will be competing, so we get to do it all over again, on a smaller scale.
> 
> Debra


They talked about the Special Olympics quite a bit. When I tried to look it up, I couldn't find any info. Thanks for letting me know.



sjc said:


> Shaun White was on Leno last night...he did a great job. I laughed so hard; he said his mother took his medal from the 06 Olympics to the dry cleaners...(as if it were just a plain dirty sock).


He is so funny. With all that red hair, he looks like Bill Weasley.



> Canadians did really well and should be so proud of their Hockey playing.


As an American, of course I wanted our team to win, but I was so happy for the Canadians winning on their home ice. Nothing wrong with silver for the U.S.

I enjoyed the closing ceremonies a lot more than the opening. Loved the USA uniforms. I finally turned it off when William Shatner and that other lady tried to be funny and failed.



> I LOVE the Olympics...BUT...it feels so good to be finally getting some sleep. It really put a cramp in my schedule.


Sleep. That's the thing I've been forgetting to do. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that the Olympics are over, the kids and I can get back to our regular routine. We took 2.5 weeks off of our normal schoolwork and did a whole unit study about the Olympics. We learned so much and had a blast. The general consensus in my house was that short track and snowboard cross were way cool..actually, anything snowboard related. The skating didn't really do it for me this year except for Yu-Na. She was simply amazing. And also the Canadian (Joannie?) who lost her mom. Truly heartbreaking to watch her skate knowing she was skating her heart out for her mom.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, we can close this chapter and get back to normal.  We'll pick up where we left off in 2 years and do it all over again with the Summer Olympic Games.  'Til then...signing off...may all of your life's dreams be of Olympic proportions.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Now that the Olympics are over, the kids and I can get back to our regular routine. We took 2.5 weeks off of our normal schoolwork and did a whole unit study about the Olympics. We learned so much and had a blast. The general consensus in my house was that short track and snowboard cross were way cool..actually, anything snowboard related. The skating didn't really do it for me this year except for Yu-Na. She was simply amazing. And also the Canadian (Joannie?) who lost her mom. Truly heartbreaking to watch her skate knowing she was skating her heart out for her mom.


I watched some of the snowboarding things for the first time this year - really enjoyed them. I thought the women did the best in all the skating (although I still haven't watched the final night of the ice dancing). The women's long program will probably be on my DVR for awhile - Kim Yu-Na is my new favorite skater, just an amazing combination of grace and athleticism. Didn't hurt that she was performing to one of my favorite pieces of music. Her performance and the Canadian girl's both had me in tears, for different reasons.


----------

